# Yardbirds



## dannyw

I'm about 3 months in to raising chickens, a project for my boy at his request. We've got 11 birds and as hot as it is they are going through about 2-3 gallons of water a day. Right now all we've got is a 1 gallon waterer that requires refilling often. Before I go and do the simplest thing and just go get another 1 gallon waterer I figured I'd check in with the 2coolers and see if anybody has any innovative or creative means of keeping the birds hydrated. 

Actually any advice for raising the birds would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Safe2breathe

*Watering the birds - th*

There are thousands of ways to do this - just google chicken watering system - the easiest thing to do (I think) is take a 5 gallon bucket with a lid and a pot or pan that's just a little (~3in?) bigger diameter -and not too deep _ put the bucket in it drill a couple holes in the bucket toward the bottom (no higher than the top of the pot pan it is sitting in) - issue with this is they will probably dirty it up a little so you may want to toss a few bricks or paving stone underneath. ... They can get much more technical but if you're just looking to water maybe once a day it will work. The auto cat/dog waters work the same but the drinking dish is usually big enough for them to climb in and around ...


----------



## Safe2breathe

Side note they're probably spilling a lot bumping it etc if it is hanging from something that moves a lot - maybe brace the hanger or use something more rigid to reduce spilling


----------



## Safe2breathe

11 is a decent flock- gonna have lots of eggs! We live in city limits and have six hens now and avg about 5 eggs a day -- a good layer will produce every 23 hours they say... Luckily it all goes well we will be buying/moving Into a house on a little under 2 1/4 acres by August... Then we re gonna up the count to 18-24


----------



## Cody C

We are down to 7 for this year and 6 ducks. Had a fox take off with 7 of our chickens a couple of weeks ago. We have the big chicken waterer from the feed store. Probably 3 or 4 gal? Works fine until I get out there and put a permanent watering system. We try to rinse the tray out daily or at least every couple of days and it works fine. I'm thinking about trying a float like you would in livestock pens. Already have the bowls, just need to buy a new float and go do it. Of course, I let it get hot, so I might wait til the fall. 
We just leave the water on the ground but hang the feed. 


Cody C


----------



## chuck leaman

I have 2 1 gallon waters and a big galvanized metal hog feeder pan I got at TSC out there now. Its working for now until I get the auto deal in.


----------



## dannyw

Thanks for the help. I googled the watering systems and I'm not really sure if I like any of the automatic waterers. Think I'll stick with the 5 gallon bucket idea.


----------



## chuck leaman

What breed of chickens do yall have?


----------



## Safe2breathe

I have barred rocks - had some reds but I have been plvery eased with these ladies production... Like I said - hopefully gonna be getting some more - I've heard that introducing new birds can be troublesome - any thoughts?


----------



## chuck leaman

Some of the older ones will some times pick on the new additions. I put the new ones in a brooder covered with a screen in the coop for a few days so the old birds can see them and get used to them. A small cage will work for this too. That usually solves the problem. I have 2 older bantam hens that run things at my place. The other hens are 3 times their size but the bantams still kick their butts and run em off the feeders. If any one is looking for some new chicks City Farmer off of 36 in Rosenberg has Dominecker chicks in stock. Doms are friendly and lay lots of eggs.


----------



## Cody C

We've got 1 barred rock, 1 buff Orpington, 1 golden laced winedotte, 2 silver laced winedottes, and 2 Rhode Island reds left. 
Got them around valentines day, so we should be getting close to time for eggs. Little over 4 months old. 


Cody C


----------



## chuck leaman

Yall should be getting an egg or 2 any day now.


----------



## dannyw

These are my prize birds.... I got them from the pet center north of El Campo, when I asked the owner what breed they were he told me they are "barnyard variety" lol. If anybody wants to take a stab at naming the breed feel free.

BTW, if you ever have a chance to go to the pet center, make sure you make it to his fenced in area so the curious ostrich can come and check you out, haha. Had my wife all kinds of worried.


----------



## chuck leaman

We bought our first batch of hens from him a couple of years ago. He was out of chicks every time I stopped there this Spring. Looks like you got a couple of Rhode Island Reds, and some Barred Rocks or Domineckers. The other couple Im not sure about. One thing for sure. They got a lot of critters over there.


----------



## Reality Czech

The one left and center with black and brown strips, looks like an araucana.
They lay blueish eggs.
For a waterer, Walmart has a dog/critter one that uses a 3 or 5 gallon water bottle inverted. Chickens drink an amazing amount of water.


----------



## k_see900

*Chicken waterer*

I built one from some scap pvc pipe and a toilet float switch. I'll try to take a pic tonight. works good, but if I were to do it again, I would make modivfications to easily clean it out.

Materials needed:
4" pvc pipe
sweep T
Two end caps
Toilet float valve

I had just about everything laying around, so the cost was really cheap.

I have 21 birds, and the last think you want them to do is to run out of water in this heat. I love my girls!


----------



## Rubberback

Its definately hot! I usually let the water run & the birds like standing in the water it cools them off. I feed them cold veggies & frozen watermelon from my garden. I add ice to their waterers as well. I also put bowls under the a/c drain & under the overflow from my ice maker. My birds free range. Just make certain they always have water they can die within an hour without water in this heat.


----------



## chuck leaman

They love em some cold watermelon in the Summer. The ducks I used to have loved it too.


----------



## Safe2breathe

From the top (or back of coop) silver laced, barred rock, Rhode Island Red, barred rock, not sure on the cream ones maybe americauna or new hampshires ... Possible Orphington, darker tiger stripe ones may be australorp - can be a close call at this age ... Keeping the rooster?


----------



## peckerwood

My grandpa use to shoot a jackrabbit now and then,peel the hide back,and hang them on the fence.The chickens ate the heck out of them.He said they need the protein and it kept them from pecking each other.Reckon now you'd buy stuff to put in their water.Sorry to get off subject,but you cats got me to remembering back.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sometimes I feed my chickens leftover chicken or eggs and they love to eat it.


----------



## dannyw

Yeah, I'm going to hold on to the rooster. My mom lives next door and I live on my grandparents old land, she says all that noise he makes reminds her of the chickens they used to have.


----------



## Safe2breathe

dannyw said:


> Yeah, I'm going to hold on to the rooster. My mom lives next door and I live on my grandparents old land, she says all that noise he makes reminds her of the chickens they used to have.


That's great - main thing is with a rooster you will get eggs that may be fertilized - this isn't an issue so long as your eggs are gathered in a timely manner and refrigerated - this will stop any further fertilization - also keep in mind when these birds are all laying - you're gonna have a lot of eggs - you still have time but to may wanna start thinkin about people you can give them to or an effective way to sell them - now is a good time to start holding on to your egg cartons also  you're going to need them!

Also I've heard they love chicken left overs - I've never done it personally but I do toss my chickens an egg to eat about once a week ( or when I drop one by accident) they go crazy - they get any scrap veggies and fruit - whatever really as long as t wasn't cooked in grease or a ton of butter etc


----------



## dannyw

would gathering the eggs once daily be quick enough, or do we need to make 2 or 3 trips out to the coop a day to pick eggs?


----------



## Reality Czech

dannyw said:


> would gathering the eggs once daily be quick enough, or do we need to make 2 or 3 trips out to the coop a day to pick eggs?


Most hens are finished laying by mid morning till noon. Gather them after that will get most of the eggs laid that day. If rats snake are around, don't wait too long.


----------



## chuck leaman

My Seabright bantam rooster is now a daddy at 4 months old. One of our old bantam hens went broody and was on sitting on about 5 eggs. I didn't think they were fertile and come July 4th one hatched. Save your egg shells to give to your chickens. Its a good source of calcium for them. Mine get all the veggie scraps. They love canned cat food. That's their treat. Chickens aren't vegetarians by any means.


----------



## Safe2breathe

I was just about to mention the calcium thing - eggs and eggshells are great - also I use a tiny bit of crushed oyster shell from the feed store - strengthens their eggs is good for health- also helps their digestion -once you get used to your birds and their habits etc you will know when is best to gather eggs etc- once a day is all I gather - but snakes and animals aren't an issue really - if I gather at 11am ( which I rarely do) I have to go back around 330 or 4 and grab the rest ... So I don't really have an answer - all depends on you and your birds I guess


----------



## JimG

To water my birds, I use a low-sided steel feed pan and a TSC float switch. Stays full all the time. Just keep it in the shade...


----------



## kyle2601

This is the best way to water birds period. Attach a hose, hang from the rafters of coop and be done with it. Look at the little giant waters. You can find them everywhere. I think tractor supply has them.
http://cutlersupply.com/zen_new51/i..._60_62&zenid=9005020cbc0ddd33514b04548fab523d


----------



## chuck leaman

So how are everyone's chickens doing? I'm getting 15-18 eggs a day now.


----------



## Buckerup

Our 16 pullets just started laying in the last 4-5 weeks. We get between 8 & 11 eggs per day. The average size of the eggs has been gradually increasing. We've really enjoyed the journey, started out with fertile eggs, incubated em, kept the bitties in the laundry room, moved em to the garage, and then finally to their hen house. We let them out every morning, and they go back in by themselves every evening. It's been a blast ( except when we had to sell all the roosters ).


----------



## wet dreams

kyle2601 said:


> This is the best way to water birds period. Attach a hose, hang from the rafters of coop and be done with it. Look at the little giant waters. You can find them everywhere. I think tractor supply has them.
> http://cutlersupply.com/zen_new51/i..._60_62&zenid=9005020cbc0ddd33514b04548fab523d


I've had one of these for a cpl of months....love it....I'm getting 15-20 eggs a day


----------



## Johnny9

I learned at a Xmas party that you don't have to have a Rooster for the hens to lay eggs, only if you want to have babies. Dumb A** me.


----------



## chuck leaman

Lots of folks think that so you weren't alone. Good egg production in the Winter means we will all be over loaded come Spring. Its a great project for families just like gardening and the pay off is equally rewarding.


----------



## deano77511

I have some original rose comb Dominuqe roosters I need to cull out if any of y'all would want one shoot me a pm !


----------



## monkeyman1

1 French Maran roo, 3 French Maran hens, 3 Delaware hens, 1 hen of breed I can't remember. Get 5-6 eggs per day. The Marans lay very dark brown eggs. The rooster is a beautiful bird, but tees off crowing about 4:30 AM, then every 10 seconds until about 7:00 AM.

I use rice hulls in the bottom of the pen. Every few months I remove the old pooped up hulls, put them in the garden, then replace with clean hulls. The hulls are free at rice mills.

Eat some eggs, give a bunch away to the neighbors.


----------



## chuck leaman

I need to change out the liter in the coop this weekend if I get the chance. Next weekend for sure. I am gonna check the rice dryer in Garwood to see if I can get some hulls and try those. Ive been using hay and lately I also used the leaves from the yard. All of it goes in the garden.


----------



## Rubberback

chuck leaman said:


> I need to change out the liter in the coop this weekend if I get the chance. Next weekend for sure. I am gonna check the rice dryer in Garwood to see if I can get some hulls and try those. Ive been using hay and lately I also used the leaves from the yard. All of it goes in the garden.


I use pine shavings. I never clean mine just add more shavings. 
If your birds are getting mites yes you will want to throughly clean your coop. The birds are constantly turning the shaving so it stays fresh.


----------



## chuck leaman

I try and clean it out once a year. My motive for this is using the old liter for my veggie garden. I till it in and let it sit for a month or so before I plant. Had great results with it.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Back when I was a kid, my grandparents use oat straw for bedding in their commercial poultry barns. After the hens had been in the barns for a year, they were sold off and new pullets replaced them. Before the new birds came in, the manure was hauled out, and fresh straw was put in. The walls, ceiling, and floor were sprayed with a disinfectant before the new straw went in.

My Grandpa had a deal with a neighboring farmer. The farmer would always keep 80 acres plant in oats. He gave Grandpa all of the straw that he wanted free, in exchange for the manure. Worked out great for both of them. 

By the time that I was 20 yrs old, the new barns that they built were much larger and it was the beginning of raised cages where the manure dropped through the cage to the floor 3 ft below. No bedding and everything was automated. Even the eggs came out on a conveyor. A good day for the cost of production... A bad day for the chicken.

Any producer that didn't do it, couldn't compete with big producers and eventually had to sell out, or get out of the business. Progress? ? ?


----------

